# Hello everyone! (image heavy)



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have been so busy, I haven't been on the forum in sometime. We're knee deep in construction at our place, busy canning and trying to do some sewing!

I thought I'd share a few projects I've done lately:

This is for my youngest son for Christmas:

















This one I'll be finished quilting today, and will bind it this week as well, and it's for my grandson (6) Hunter for Christmas:

















This is another embroidered monkey quilt I'm nearly finished with, I hope it have it done within the next 2 weeks:









These are some fun slop around the house pants I made:

















A little purse I made:









So that's what I've been up to in my free time! LOL


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

With construction and canning where do you find the time???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really great.

That's lots of monkeys there!

And that's a really nice purse. Did you use a pattern, or make it up yourself?

And those pants look very comfortable.


Thanks for coming back for a visit, even if you are busier than a one armed paper hanger.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well Delrio, I'm in full blown mental pause  now and my internal temperature seems to being running around 150 degrees these day... no matter how cold I make the house I can't seem to sleep much! LOL

Angie, the purse is a pattern. There's quite a few more monkeys on the quilt now


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Are you telling me that's all you've gotten done? You should be ashamed at such a meager showing. NOT! OMG, I'm tired just reading about it. The quilts are lovely and those pants look super duper comfy.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well thanks for coming and showing us all your fabulous projects!!! Now GO AWAY!!!! (just kidding) You're putting us all to shame! I really like that purse & the monkeys!

I really want to get in my sewing room and be productive...I do! I just don't know where to start!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ, I can only strive to be more like you.....Love it ALL! You are an inspiration - I will try to think of that when I am lounging tonight.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

all I have got to say is WOW!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That's it... I wanna be you!
Just gorgeous! Wow. Amazing. You rock!!! 
And if I am you.. I get your eqiupment too!
Nice set up!!!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

How beautiful!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great stuff, as usual! Nice to see you back, too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies... I'm trying to get my Christmas sewing knocked out because once construction on the shop and RV pad is done (hopefully next month) I plan to remodel the RV.

I bought this really cool faux embossed suede (looks like hand tooled leather) in a coffee color, and it's going to be my jump off point, I'm not really sure what the plan is yet but that's my focus fabric


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

You:rock: Boy, do I wish I had learned to sew like you. Such gorgeous stuff!!!!!!!! You can sure be proud of it all!!!!!:bow:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish I could sew like you too! I just love your quilts and that pocketbook is great!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think most of you DO sew like me, or better! I've only been sewing since 2003, self taught. And let me tell you... I still screw half of everything up! LOL


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, do I feel lazy! I wish I felt like I was accomplishing more than I do. Your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE EVERYTHING.......... SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL 
bopeep


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

CJ you are amazing! Your work is absolutely beautiful - thanks so much for sharing! I love seeing what people are working on


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

WOW you've been busy. Wish I could settle down and stay on one project. But seems like when I start on something life happens and I have to put it up for a while.


----------



## rhondajk (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!! CJ you really discovered a talent when you started sewing. Beautiful work.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Your quilts are always so pretty. I love the monkeys.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks again everyone. Sancraft, I love monkeys too, but for some reason I've lost interest in this one. It's so close to being done too! On the back burner for now.


----------

